# Top pages needed in a website



## neto45 (Nov 25, 2010)

What are the most important pages needed in my t shirt website?


----------



## foxin (Nov 8, 2010)

A homepage ( about your special offers, about your USP), A gallery page (to showcase your sample t-shirts you have worked on previously) or a store like page where you can put all the t-shirts which are ready to be sold, A blog can help you ( but not necessary), contact us, About your company, And if you are planning to open an online shop then shopping cart, payment gateways should be included and a F.A.Q page is a must for it.


----------



## EnMartian (Feb 14, 2008)

A policies page. You need to have a privacy policy and a return policy and a shipping policy.


----------



## peightal (Aug 21, 2010)

I read that having a good ABOUT page can definitely help your website out.


----------



## My Shirt Connect (Jan 24, 2010)

I would go to the top 10 most successful T-Shirt websites that exist and study their websites. You will discover, really quick, what pages are mandatory. Then move on to the non-mandatory pages to help you decide which direction fits your style the best.

Brian


----------



## phazenix (Apr 8, 2010)

to sell in web, i think one of the most important is testimonial page..


----------



## RawDesign (Mar 23, 2010)

Home page-Gallery-About us-Contact us-FAQ , most important pages for me.


----------

